
Platypus – Turn shell scripts into native Mac applications - there
http://www.sveinbjorn.org/platypus
======
makecheck
I'm not sure if this is really necessary...

\- With Automator (Applications folder), even a shell script that pipes input
into itself can be wrapped as a standalone application and saved.

\- Naming any script with a ".command" extension (or ".tool") makes it double-
clickable from the Finder. Though in that case, it runs in a terminal window
and isn't quite as nice as a standalone application.

